# Pantene



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I remember reading a thread awhile back where some of you use Pantene Blonde Expressions for doggie baths. I have a couple of questions about that:
1) do you think I'd be able to use it for cricket, or should I get a puppy shampoo?, and 
2) do you know if it's "soap-free"...this makes no sense to me b/c it's shampoo, but my vet recommended soap free shampoo due to the application of Advantage.

Thanks!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

FYI - one of the only shampoos that the flea retardant manufactures will "guarantee" won't wash off the medicine is Hylite. Not my favorite shampoo, but not bad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Ya, I don't get that either. I haven't seen a shampoo labeled soap free. How do we tell?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

How do you use pantene or products away from their eyes? You wash their face too with it right?

Reason I am asking...I have only used a puppy formulated oatmeal "tear free" shampoo for my dogs and wash their face with it as well, so I don't worry about it running into their eyes during rinsing.

How do you wash a dogs face without a 'tear free/eye safe' formulated shampoo?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry to go slightly off topic, but I was sort of interested in the 'pantene' as well if we get a Hav. 

Can we only use 'blonde expressions' or will any of their line work?

I remember reading about the Pantene as a conditioner, not using as a shampoo. Maybe I am mistaken.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I use Pantene shampoo and conditioner on my dogs when I am out of the Plum Silky dog shampoo that I love. In fact, Pantene is what is in my bathing station dispensers right now. I don't use the Blonde Expressions. I use a different one but I can't remember the name of it off hand. It makes them really soft and they smell really good! As for the faces, I either use Johnson's Baby Shampoo or if I use the Pantene, I just cover their eyes with my hand while I carefully wash the beard and nose area.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kim,
After you put on the flea medication,you will want to wait the recommended time for a bath or it all washes off,and the protection is gone. I've did this before!:brick:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't know if it is the same with _all _Pantene products, but my hairstylist used to chastise me for not using other products on occasion because the Pantene products would leave a buildup on my hair. I would think that if you use it on your dog, you would want to wash with another product on occasion to rid any buildup that you may not notice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Good poing Kimberly,

I was told the same thing with my hair and I switch to a new brand every bottle and eventually I am back to Pantene. I know my hair gets bad if I am on pantene for too long. I was told they use so much of a 'wax' component to get the silky shine as advertised it eventually dulls and weighs your hair down. Suppose that doesn't help with mats for long time usage.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wouldn't any shampoo & conditioner, used exclusively, cause a buildup? That's what is says on my Nutrogena shampoo.......their whole marketing strategy is that their product gets the buildup other shampoos leave behind. 

That said, I LOVE the Plum Silky for my dogs and I need to get mine back from the groomers!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Susan, 

Where do you get your Plum Silky? From your groomer?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Last week Kodi was very itchy, so I gave him a bath with oatmeal shampoo to try and relieve it. Well, he's not scratching, but his hair is a mess. I don't think that is a good shampoo for him, so tomorrow it will be bath day again with Isle of Dog or Eqyss.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kristy, It's made by Nature's Specialties. 
http://www.naturesspecialtiesmfg.com

I have to get it either at a show or from a local distributor. No stores in my area sell it. My girls' groomer (Elaine) turned me on to it. She bathes her dogs with it and uses their Aloe Remoisturizing conditioner. The dogs smell heavenly and are silky soft.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I use the Pantene (and on Gucci! LOL) and I LOVE it, it keeps her coat spectacular and she gets alot of compliments.

Around her eyes, I use Baby Shampoo...and rinse carefully. I do condition her face too, I'm just really careful.

I haven't had a problem with build up on her yet..Although, sometimes I'll shampoo her with the baby shampoo (all over) and then use the Blonde expressions conditioner. That's what I did today for her Friday bath.  She smells awesome!

Kara


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I tried the Pantene on Molly, hearing all the raves about it. Well, for her coat it was a disaster...her hair got "heavy" if that makes any sense.

So, we went back to the Coat Handler...and I use the Pantene!

Everyone wins! :whoo:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Plum Silky - Nature's Specialties Online Source*

Here's a link for an online source for Plum Silky. Not the best price, but not bad. http://www.thedailypet.com/product_p/765114202169.htm


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie and I got bags from Nature's at the grooming show. I like their plum silky but I love their condition spray-it smells good, doesn't dry the hair (like ice on ice). I am going to have to buy it soon!

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

I use the soapless Hylite shampoo on Sophie and Gabe and I love it. It makes their hair shiny and soft and also makes their white hair really white!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been using the Pantene on Gryff for the past few washings. He looks great and smells good too. Thing is, I keep Gryff's hair short so I don't need to wash it as much as some other people on the board.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

imamurph52 said:


> I use the soapless Hylite shampoo on Sophie and Gabe and I love it. It makes their hair shiny and soft and also makes their white hair really white!


Diane, where do you get Hylite? Online?

Thanks!


----------

